# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Navigator of the seas

## giannisk88

Είχα πάει σήμερα οικογενειακώς σε μια ταβέρνα σε ενα μέρος λίγο εξω απο το Ηράκλειο, τη Ρογδιά, οπου απο εκεί έχεις θέα σε όλο το Ηράκλειο καθώς και στο λιμάνι!!!!!Παρατηρούσα λοιπόν στο λιμάνι και ήταν το βουνό-βαπόραρος Navigator!!!!Ετυχε δε και μετα απο μισή ωρα που καθήσαμε αναχώρησε!!Παιδιά το πλοίο είναι απίστευτο!!!Τεράστιο και αρχοντοβάπορο!!!
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω, αυτό είναι τώρα το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο πλοίο στο κόσμο μαζί με τα αδέρφια του??? επειδή δε καλοθυμάμαι!!!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε giannisk88 ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ* και στα επόμενα πόστς απο αυτό. Φυσικά και δεν είναι απο τα μεγαλύτερα που έχουν κατασκευαστεί τελαυταία... Είναι ένα μεγάλο εντυπωσιακό και λαμπερό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που σου έφυγε μέσα από τα χέρια και δεν το φωτογράφισες στο Ηράκλειο.... τι έτρωγες τόσες ώρες??  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Φίλε giannisk88 ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ* και στα επόμενα πόστς απο αυτό. Φυσικά και δεν είναι απο τα μεγαλύτερα που έχουν κατασκευαστεί τελαυταία... Είναι ένα μεγάλο εντυπωσιακό και λαμπερό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που σου έφυγε μέσα από τα χέρια και δεν το φωτογράφισες στο Ηράκλειο.... τι έτρωγες τόσες ώρες??


Χαχαχαχα!!!Ηταν μεγάλο το σνίτσελ φίλε Λεό!!!Και αποδείχτηκα βαρύ για να μπορώ να σηκωθω και να φωτογραφίσω τον βαπορα!!!! :Very Happy: 
Πέραν της πλακας thank's..Οσο για τις φωτο.... που δε πείρα φταίει το οτι ήταν πολύ μακρυα και δε θα φαίνονταν καλά.......(οχι οτι πριν φαω πινούσα και όταν έφαγα βάρυνα και νύσταζα και ετσι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το φωτογραφίσω):lol:

----------


## heraklion

Φίλε gianissk88 και εγώ πρίν από λίγες ημέρες που ήμουνα στο Ηράκλειο το είδα δύο φορές. Την μία να πηγαίνει προς Ρόδο και την άλλη να πηγαίνει πρός Πειραιά. Δυστυχώς ήμουνα μακριά από το Ηράκλειο και το είδα και τις δύο φορές από μακριά. Πρόσεξες σε πιά από τις πέντε προβλήτες είχε δέσει?

----------


## Nautikos II

To Navigator στο λιμανι του Πειραια στης 18 Αυγουστου
0012.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

> Φίλε gianissk88 και εγώ πρίν από λίγες ημέρες που ήμουνα στο Ηράκλειο το είδα δύο φορές. Την μία να πηγαίνει προς Ρόδο και την άλλη να πηγαίνει πρός Πειραιά. Δυστυχώς ήμουνα μακριά από το Ηράκλειο και το είδα και τις δύο φορές από μακριά. Πρόσεξες σε πιά από τις πέντε προβλήτες είχε δέσει?


Φίλε μου ξεχασα να σου απαντήσω!!!
Εψαχνα σχέδια του λιμανιού να σου πώ ακριβώς αριθμό της προβλήτας αλλα δε βρηκα.Παλιοτερα υπήρχαν.
Θα σου περιγραψω όμως.Το πλοίο φίλε μου πλαγιοδετεί δεξιά απο τη προβλήτα που αράζει το ocean village με τη πλώρη προς το λιμάνι.Θα ανεβάσω αμα είναι sreenshot απο το google earth.


Φίλε Tsentzos ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη φωτο!!Ειναι πραγματικά πολύ επιβλητικό πλόιο!!

----------


## giannisk88

Για το φίλο Heraklion

----------


## heraklion

Δηλαδή έδεσε στην 4. Αυτή η προβλήτα δεν χρησιμοποιείται για εμπορευματοκιβώτια?

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι φιλε ακριβώς.

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρει κάποιος το πρόγραμμά του ?

----------


## Trakman

Navigator of the seas, Πειραιάς, 6/8/08.

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρει κάποιος τα ονόματα των αδερφών του?

----------


## Trakman

> Ξέρει κάποιος τα ονόματα των αδερφών του?


Νομίζω είναι VOYAGER OF THE SEAS,EXPLORER OF THE SEAS,ADVENTURE OF THE SEAS και MARINER OF THE SEAS.

----------


## .voyager

Ακριβώς αυτά είναι και ανήκουν στην κλάση "*Voyager*". Ακριβώς ίδιο είναι, όμως, μόνο με το "*Mariner of the Seas*" είναι πανομοιότυπα. Σε σχέση με τα υπολοιπα της κλάσης φέρουν κάποιες διαφορές.

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό φίλε Trakman ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Trakman

> Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό φίλε Trakman ευχαριστούμε!!


Να'σαι καλά φίλε Γιάννη!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Προχθεσινά από κόκκινο...
ΣΤον Φίλο Tsentzo που είμασταν μαζί,τον Leo και τον επίσης πολύ καλό φίλο Roadrunner89(αν κάνω λάθος στο nick παρακαλώ να με συγχωρέσει...)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14724

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραία φωτό speedkiller. Καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

κ μερικες απο εμενα...δειτε συγκριση μεγεθον με την Ελυρος...

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φότο αλλά νομίζω πως δεν είναι το Navigator of the seas

----------


## Trakman

> ωραία φότο αλλά νομίζω πως δεν είναι το Navigator of the seas


Και γω έτσι νομίζω! Ωραία φωτο πάντως!

----------


## mastrokostas

ειναι το Emerald Prinscess και μεταφερετε εδω !

----------


## Vortigern

δν εχω καταλαβει για της φωτο που εβαλα εγω λετε?γιατι νομιζο φαινεται καθαρα το ονομα σε μια φωτο....

----------


## Trakman

> δν εχω καταλαβει για της φωτο που εβαλα εγω λετε?γιατι νομιζο φαινεται καθαρα το ονομα σε μια φωτο....


Όχι φίλε Vortigern! Για αυτή τη φώτο λέμε, http://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment....4&d=1221145836 που ανέβασε ο φίλος plori!

----------


## Vortigern

ααα οκ σορυ τοτε.. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*Το Navigator of the Seas στηΜεσόγειο*
*Αθήνα, 23 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008:*Η *RoyalCaribbeanInternational* έκανε και φέτος αισθητή την παρουσία της στη Μεσόγειο και δει στην Ελλάδα με το υπερπολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο Navigator of the Seas. 

Το πρωτόγνωρο από άποψη μεγέθους για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα *NavigatoroftheSeas*, με μήκος 311 μέτρα, πλάτος 48 μέτρα και ταχύτητα πλεύσης 21,6 κόμβων ανά ώρα, κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Kvaerner Masa-Yards στο Turku της Φινλανδίας και ανήκει στην κατηγορία *Voyager*. Η χωρητικότητα του αγγίζει τους *142.000* τόνους ενώ έχει τη δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας *3.114 επιβατών* σε περισσότερες από *1.800 καμπίνες*. 

Τα μέλη του πληρώματος του ανέρχονται στα *1.185* άτομακαιστα *15 καταστρώματά* του περιλαμβάνονται πλούσιες επιλογές για δραστηριότητες διασκέδασης και αναψυχής που μεταξύ άλλων περιλαμβάνουν εσωτερικό παγοδρόμιο, γήπεδο μπάσκετ, βόλεϊ και μίνι γκολφ, τοίχο αναρρίχησης, πισίνες, θέατρο χωρητικότητας 1.362 ατόμων, αμέτρητα εστιατόρια και μπαρ για κάθε γούστο, γυμναστήριο, κινηματογράφο και συνεδριακό κέντρο καθώς και ένα εμπορικό πεζόδρομο μήκους ίσου με 2 γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου και ύψους 4 καταστρωμάτων.   

Το Navigator of the Seas που δικαιολογημένα θεωρείται ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά σε μέγεθος, πολυτέλεια και καινοτομία κρουαζιερόπλοια του στόλου της Royal Caribbean International, συμπληρώνει φέτος τον έκτο χρόνο ‘πλοήγησής’ του στους πιο μαγευτικούς προορισμούς στον κόσμο. Ένας από αυτούς ήταν και η Ελλάδα καθώς στο πλαίσιο της περιήγησής του σε ειδυλλιακά νησιά, υπέροχες παραλίες και συναρπαστικούς πολιτισμούς της Μεσογείου, προσέγγισε και τα λιμάνια του Πειραιά, της Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά και του Ηρακλείου πριν βάλει πλώρη για τα αρχαία μνημεία της Τουρκίας και της κλασικής Ιταλίας. 

Το NavigatoroftheSeas θα ολοκληρώσει τις κρουαζιέρες του στη Μεσόγειο στις 10 Νοεμβρίου μετά από σειρά 9ήμερων κρουαζιερών σε Βαρκελώνη, Σικελία, Θεσσαλονίκη, Κωνσταντινούπολη, και Βαλέτα σε Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Ελλάδα, Τουρκία και Μάλτα αντίστοιχα.

 Navigator of the Seas.jpg

----------


## seawolf

XAIRETI I SIRA EXI OS EXIS
Voyager of the Seas (1999 )

Explorer of the Seas (2000 )Voyager Class 
Adventure of the Seas (2002 )Voyager Class 
Navigator of the Seas (2002 )
Voyager Class 
 Mariner of the Seas (2003 )
Voyager Class

----------


## Akis Dionisis

¶νοιξα αυτό το θέμα με το παρθενικό μου αυτό ποστ με αφορμή την επίσκεψη του πλοίου στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για άλλη μία φορά ομόρφηνε με την παρουσία του, τη Νύφη του Θερμαϊκού...

Ραντεβού ξανά στις 05 Νοεμβρίου που θα ξανάρθει στην πόλη μας...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Tο πρωι το ειδα απο τα καστρα της θεσ-νικης,και σκεφτομουν με το που θα σχολουσα απο την δουλεια να κατεβω να το βγαλω καμια φωτο,αλλα με προλαβες :Smile: να εισαι καλα.

----------


## agnostos

Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο και οχι επιβατηγο...:mrgreen:
Παντα φιλικα...  :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο και οχι επιβατηγο...:mrgreen:
> Παντα φιλικα...


Ναι εχεις δικαιο, κρουαζιεροπλοιο ειναι, :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Ουπς...καινούρια πολυκατοικία απέναντι απο τον κόκκινο?
Μα πότε την έχτισαν?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44285



...καλέ δεν είναι πολυκατοικία...είναι *πλοιοκατοικία*!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44286



..και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλη....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44287



...έχει και υπέροχη θέα απο μπροστά....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44289



..καλό ταξίδι Navigator of the seas..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44290

----------


## vinman

...μερικές ακομα απο το ''θηρίο''!!
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους mastrokostas,mastropanagos,giannisk88,marsant και ndimitr93...!
....την ώρα που έβγαινε με ανάποδα απο το λιμάνι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44350



...και φεύγοντας για να συνεχίσει την κρουαζιέρα του...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44351

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44352

----------


## giannisk88

> ...μερικές ακομα απο το ''θηρίο''!!
> Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους mastrokostas,mastropanagos,giannisk88,marsant και ndimitr93...!
> ....την ώρα που έβγαινε με ανάποδα απο το λιμάνι...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44350
> 
> 
> 
> ...και φεύγοντας για να συνεχίσει την κρουαζιέρα του...
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολύ φίλε Μάνο!! Να είσαι καλά!!
Πλωτή πολυκατοικία ο βάπορας!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μερικά εντυπωσιακά στοιχεία για το πλοιο .
Υπάρχουν 15,500 καθίσματα στο πλοίο σε διάφορους χορούς .
5300 καθίσματα στα ανοιχτά deck 
50000m2 μοκέτας 
61000 πρίζες 
3,000 km καλωδίων
140 km σωλήνες πάνω από 1in 
Και χρησιμοποιούνται 320 t fresh water στις πισίνες και στα Jacuzzi . 
Εχουμε και εναν κανονικο γηπεδο μπασκετ .
IMG_4972.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Και άν προσέξετε και στις φωτογραφίες, το πίσω μέρος της τσιμινιέρας του είναι ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για ορειβασία (σκαρφάλωμα).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και άν προσέξετε και στις φωτογραφίες, το πίσω μέρος της τσιμινιέρας του είναι ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για ορειβασία (σκαρφάλωμα).


Αυτο λες !!!

IMG_4968.JPG

----------


## nkr

Γιατι βγηκε χθες απο τον προλιμενα με την πρυμνη?

----------


## lostromos

> Και άν προσέξετε και στις φωτογραφίες, το πίσω μέρος της τσιμινιέρας του είναι ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για ορειβασία (σκαρφάλωμα).


 Εδώ, κάποιος που έχει φτάσει στα μισά...

----------


## vinman

Λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του γίγαντα!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44447

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44448

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44449

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44450

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44451

----------


## Nikos_V

> Λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του γίγαντα!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44447
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44448
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44449
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44450
> ...


Μανωλη μπραβο!!!!Οι φωτο ειναι ολες πολυ ομορφες!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φωτο του γίγαντα κ απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου,ο οποίος μας επισκέυθηκε εχθές 19/06/09......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44824

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44825

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44826

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44827

----------


## Apostolos

Αναποδίζοντας χθες στα φανάρια...
NAVIGATOR.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σχολιάζεται? όχι βεβαια.... χαζεύεται απεριόριστααααα.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αναποδίζοντας χθες στα φανάρια...
> NAVIGATOR.jpg



Που ήσουν ρε Απόστολε χθες και δεν σε πήρα χαμπάρι? :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57960

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι το κόκκινο και τα πέριξ θα ήταν βαρυφορτωμένα...... αλλά διακιολογημένα. Αυτό που είδα live κι εσείς εδώ απο τις φωτογραφίες των φίλων μας.... είναι στιγμές φανταστικές σε χρώματα, εικόνες και μανούβρες χωρίς να ανοίγει μύτη. Μπράβο!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τι καλά να ξαναρχόταν Θεσσαλονίκη.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Πέρισυ που ήρθε "σκοτίνιασε" το Λιμάνι από την επιβλιτική παρουσία του..

----------


## Apostolos

> Που ήσουν ρε Απόστολε χθες και δεν σε πήρα χαμπάρι?


Σου κρυβόμουν πίσω απο το φάρο  :Smile: 
Γεγονός είναι ότι το πλοίο ειναι αθόρυβο τελείως!!!
Λεο την άλλη φορά να έρθεις και συ...

----------


## aegina

Pragmati einai fovero kai mesa,alla oi ekpliktikes manouvres tou ofeilontai sta 2 kinita AZIPOD ( exei & ena trito akinito ). :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ρίξουμε μια ματιά και μέσα , πως είναι ο πεζόδρομος του πλοίου ,με τα καταστήματα και τα μπαράκια του !
IMG_4896.jpg

IMG_4933.jpg

IMG_4918.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Να ρίξουμε μια ματιά και μέσα , πως είναι ο πεζόδρομος του πλοίου ,με τα καταστήματα και τα μπαράκια του !
> IMG_4896.jpg
> 
> IMG_4933.jpg
> 
> IMG_4918.jpg


*Λες και είσαι στο Mall.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ mastrokosta.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Λες και είσαι στο Mall.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ mastrokosta.*


Πραγματικα η περιρρεουσα ατμοσφαιρα στο σημειο αυτο του πλοιου μονο καραβι δεν θυμιζει, σιγουρα κατι σε εμπορικο κεντρο μου κανει, και η  Bugatti σε πρωτο πλανο!!! Εχω μεινει αφωνος...

----------


## sylver23

Αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλανε να αναπαραστήσουν έναν αγγλικό δρόμο με τα μαγαζιά του και τα σπίτια απο πάνω (καμπινες)σωστά?

----------


## Naias II

> Να ρίξουμε μια ματιά και μέσα , πως είναι ο πεζόδρομος του πλοίου ,με τα καταστήματα και τα μπαράκια του !
> IMG_4896.jpg
> 
> IMG_4933.jpg
> 
> IMG_4918.jpg


Πανέμορφο το υλικό που έχεις τραβήξει για εμάς που δεν μπορούμε να δούμε από κοντά.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε mastrokosta  :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να δούμε ακόμη μερικές εικόνες από μέσα και από τον πεζόδρομο !

IMG_4909.jpg

IMG_4911.jpg

IMG_4914.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να δούμε ακόμη μερικές εικόνες από μέσα και από τον πεζόδρομο !
> 
> IMG_4909.jpg
> 
> IMG_4911.jpg
> 
> IMG_4914.jpg


Φιλε mastrokostas φανταστικες εικονες, σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Naias II

> Να δούμε ακόμη μερικές εικόνες από μέσα και από τον πεζόδρομο !
> 
> IMG_4909.jpg
> 
> IMG_4911.jpg
> 
> IMG_4914.jpg


Ορίστε μου έδωσες έμπνευση πως να αξιοποιήσω κάτι παλιά βαρέλια που έχω στην αποθήκη στο χωριό μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι συνάντησα έναν Ιταλό επιβάτη και μου είπε ότι είχε πληρώσει 500 € το άτομο για μια κρουαζιέρα 7ημερη με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι  .Όπως καταλαβαίνεται , πλέον η κρουαζιέρα δεν είναι προνόμιο   λίγων. Ειδικά φέτος οι τιμές ήταν πάρα μα παρα πολύ χαμηλές .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ορίστε μου έδωσες έμπνευση πως να αξιοποιήσω κάτι παλιά βαρέλια που έχω στην αποθήκη στο χωριό μου


Τι !θα τα κάνεις κρουαζερορόπλοιο ? :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Χαχαχα, κάτι πιο οικονομικό θα τα κάνω: Θα τα βάψω όπως στη φωτο και θα τα βάλω διακόσμηση στο διάδρομο της αυλής  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Και γήπεδο μπάσκετ !!Αλλα ετσι που το πάνε σε λίγο θα βάλουν και ποδοσφαίρου !!
IMG_4969.jpg

----------


## aegina

Mikro Quiz:Poia itan ta prota ploia me "pezodromous"? :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86951

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86952

----------


## minoan

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατέπλευσε στις 7:40 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Navigator of the seas», το οποίο μεταφέρει πέντε επιβάτες που παρουσίασαν γαστρεντερίτιδα.

Το Λιμεναρχείο έχει ενημερώσει τις υγειονομικές Αρχές της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά και ειδικό κλιμάκιο αναμένεται να μεταβεί στο πλοίο για να προβεί στους απαραίτητους ελέγχους.

Το «Navigator of the seas», με 3.082 επιβάτες και 1.206 μέλη πληρώματος, έφτασε στη χώρα μας από τη γειτονική Ιταλία.

πηγή zougla.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

*Το Navigator of the Seas σήμερα προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Ο γίγαντας των 311 μέτρων κάλυψε όλη την ανατολική πλευρά του κεντρικού λιμένα.* 

DSCN7583.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Πραγματικά τεράστιο σε μέγεθος το πλοίο Μιχάλη...!
Ειδικά όταν το βλέπεις και περνάει σε απόσταση αναπνοής απο δίπλα σου...δέος και μόνο δέος...!
Για σένα!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87260

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87261

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρηση του γιγαντα απο τα ψηλα της Ροδου...

Υ.Σ Η τελευταια φωτο τονιζει το ποσο μεγαλο ειναι σε σχεση με ενα κανονικου μεγεθους πλοιο...

DSC_5640(1).JPG

DSC_5675(1).JPG

DSC_5624.JPG

----------


## aegina

Kai ti manouvra AZIPOD POWER! :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωρηση απ το μεγαλο λιμανι 
319.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Navigator of the Seas στον Πειραιά στις 9 του μήνα...*
P5090597.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Χθές στο Ηράκλειο.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Λεονάρδο, το Νίκο Μαρούλη στον Αρτέμη τον Βινμαν τον Akis dionisis 
P6040439.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη με τα ωραία σου... :Cool:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ωραίοςςςςς!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Ωραίο και θηριώδες . μεγαλειώδες – αλλά δε παύει να μη διαφέρει από όλα της σειράς – η RCI για κάποιους ίσως λόγους δε συνηθίζει να διαφοροποιεί το ναυπηγικό της σχέδιο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YmgUqN5Fqk

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι συναντήση Βενιαμίν και Γολιάθ. Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη... πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Εκτός από τις αφιερώσεις να εμπλουτίσουμε κ το Forum με φωτογραφικό υλικό!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα το δούμε στον Πειραιά στις 20/08/2008 να λαμπιρίζει. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  

NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS 01 20-08-2008.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Επιβλητικό και Όμορφο, σε άλλη του μια αναχώρηση από Πειραιά!

IMG_0723a.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία τι εργαλεία έχουν τα καινούρια βαπόρια. Βγάινει με ανάποδα και μόλις περάσει το πράσινο μία στα μπόουθράστερ δεξιά κι έφυγε (όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία), στρίβουν πιο εύκολα κι από ποδήλατο. Που παλίοτερα τέτοια πράγματα παλιότερα.

Αν διακρίνω καλά στις φωτογραφίες ούτε το σημαιάκι B 50px-Bravo.svg.png (μεταφέρρω, παραλαμβάνω ή εκφορτώνω επικίνδυνα υλικά) σήκωσαν, όταν έπαιρναν πετρέλαια στη φωτογραφία του Παντελή (αντίθετα στη φωτογραφία του Nissos Mykonos είναι ανεβασμένο), ούτε το Η 50px-Hotel.svg.png(επιβαίνει πιλότος) όταν έβγαιναν.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Εγώ πάντως εχθές που περνούσα απο κει κατα τις 5, τη σημαία την είχαν ανεβάσει Παναγιώτη.  :Smile: 
Αλλά γιατί θυμάμαι πως η μπάριζα ήταν της Aegean;;  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι διαφορετική η μπάριζα γιατί η φωτογραφία του Παντελήείναι από πρόπερσι (2008 ) εχτές μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί η πιλοτίνα περίμενε στα ανοιχτά και χωρίς το σηνιάλο Η φαινόταν ότι έβγαινε χωρίς πιλότο. Μια και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι συνήθως  τυπικά σε κάτι τέτοια πχ σηκώνουν το P (όλοι πρέπει να επιστρέψουν στο πλοίο γιατί το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται να αποπλέυσει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ποιος θέλει να 'χει τραβήγματα μαζί μου ???
IMG_0635.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Navigator of the Seas_...Πειραιας 15-7-2010.
DSCN2899.jpg

DSCN3023.jpg

DSCN3042.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Navigator of the seas_...Πειραιας...αποπλους 15-7-2010.
DSCN3047.jpg

DSCN3049.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 29-7-2010

NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS 001.JPG

NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS 011.JPG

NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS 015.JPG

----------


## minoan

Ηράκλειο 27/08/2010

Navigator270810.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Σε μια μανούβρα που δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει το NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS στροβιλίζει στον προλιμένα και βγαίνει απ' τη μπούκα με την πλώρη(!!) (χτες στο κόκκινο φανάρι.)*

φωτο(1):το πλοίο κλείνει με τον επιβλητικό του όγκο τη μπούκα του λιμανιού.
φωτό (2): η πλώρη κατα πάνω μας
φωτό(3)&(4): το πλοίο αρχίζει να παίρνει την αριστερή στροφή
φωτό(5): το ακολουθεί το Μυτιλήνη ενώ έρχεται το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής

SL380939.jpg

SL380945.jpg

SL380952.jpg

SL380968.jpg

SL380980.jpg

----------


## Eng

Την Καλησπερα στα παιδια που ειχαμε στιθει στον "Κοκκινο" και χαζευαμε αυτη τη μαγικη φιγουρα.. Και να φανταστειτε πως σκεφτομουν ποιοσ αραγε απο αυτους τους δυο-τρεις θα ποσταρει στο "Ναυτιλια".... Βλεπετε σε τετοια μερη, πανε συγκεκριμενα ατομα..!!
Μπραβο λοιπον.. Καλη δουλεια!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε eng είσαι εσύ που στεκόσουν τέρμα αριστερά στον φάρο? Πόσο μικρός είναι ο κόσμος!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο karavofanatikos. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Navigator of the Seas, κατάπλους στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα το πρωί, όπου σήμερα δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα.... με κρουαζιερόπλοια να παραμένουν στα ανοιχτά μέχρι και 1,5 ώρα μετά την άφιξη τους λόγω της αυξημένης κίνησης... Για όλους τους φίλους....*

DSCN9230.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν ζωγραφια!!! Απο τον φιλο mike_rodos

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ένα απόγευμα στον Πειραιά...

----------


## SOLSTICE

Tελευταία επίσκεψη για το Navigator σήμερα στον Πειραιά. 
Επιστρέφει το Μάιο *για να μείνει!!!* Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της Royal Caribbean ο Navigator θα παραμείνει στη Μεσόγειο (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του '12, αλλά πολύ πιθανόν και το καλοκαίρι - δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα)! Έτσι, θα δούμε πολλές φορές ακόμα την εκπληκτική μανούβρα εξόδου!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ευελπιστώ να μας ξανάρθει και Θεσσαλονίκη...8-)

----------


## Aquaman

Μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια!


Υπεροχη μανουβρα....
την εχω και σε βιντεο...
(απο το 2ο καναλι ..  :Razz:  ) γιατι στο Πειραιωτικο πετυχα τη ξενερωτη

----------


## Aquaman

Ωχ,την ιδια μανουβρα λες να τραβαγαμε?26/07/12 εβγαλα την φωτο!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και αυτη η "ξενερωτη"  των 30 λεπτων περιπου




στη πανω ολοκληρο θηριο 311 μετρων βγαινει απο το λιμανι σε *7 λεπτα*... δεν χρονομετρω (οπως κατα καιρους κανουν καποιοι καμμενοι  :Razz:  ) ...αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση..οποτε καποτε το χρονομετρησα  :Razz:

----------


## Aquaman

O συνδιασμος εμπειρων καπετανεων,πιλοτων και bow thrusters, κανει θαυματα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS στις 01-06-2011 την ώρα της τροφοδοσίας του.

NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS 29 01-06-2011.jpg

----------

